# The "Freezador"



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought id share a few picks of my "freezador". A buddy of mine and i decided to take an old stand up freezer and convert it into a humidor. Took around 2 weeks of off and on construction. Im real happy with the way it turned out. Holds humidity really well! 

Features
4 Pull out drawers(one drawer on the bottom left was not in when picture was taken)
3 shelves
Heating controlled via thermostat(gets real cold in winter here in michigan in the basement)
Lighting 
Cigar box door montage 
Humidified using 2 cigar oasis and beads.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

a few more pics


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

P Da Masta said:


> a few more pics


Last 3 pics


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

That's freakin' sweet! What a cool idea.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

fantastic job, and it looks great with the customized door, too! What did you use for a thermostat?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> fantastic job, and it looks great with the customized door, too! What did you use for a thermostat?


johnson control. Used to have reptiles. Works great. Kept it at a nice 67 degrees all winter.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh and im in the process of lookin into a fan system that will run every so often to circulate the air better then the oust fans.


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

That is a pimp humi. I use a Johnson analog control on a big chest freezer for beer lagering. Keeps it at a steady 35*.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Very nice! Nice collection in the interior, too.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very nice!!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks great! I've got an old upright freezer I've been trying to find a good use for. Was hoping for a kegerator but the shelves aren't removable. Humidor may be a good idea though!

I like your Padilla collection, how are the Achilles smoking now?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

All I can say for now is one big ,

i
i
i
ii
i
ii

i
ii
i

i
ii
i
i
ii
i
ii
i
i
i
i
ii
*wow*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Outstanding stuff!!! Very organized too! Great..just great!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks for the kind words. Was a fun project, and i hope to do another like it in the future. 

Ive been sitting on the achilles and havent smoked one in almost a year! Will have to fire one up soon and see what i think.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very cool! :ss


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

wow, im jelous. thats some nice work, and some nice sticks :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I love what you've done with the place!! :tu


Is all the shelving supports standard pine 2x4 type construction? Are the drawers converted from some other source?

Might have to use some of your ideas in my fridge. :chk


----------



## twgc1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Great idea.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That could be the coolest thing I've ever seen. :tu


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bax said:


> That could be the coolest thing I've ever seen. :tu


That is the coolest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Gorgeus. Bloody gorgeus. Two weeks, ye say? I could only wish I was that fast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's just amazing man! I'm very impressed!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Opusfxd said:


> I love what you've done with the place!! :tu
> 
> Is all the shelving supports standard pine 2x4 type construction? Are the drawers converted from some other source?
> 
> Might have to use some of your ideas in my fridge. :chk


The frame for the drawers was made from american (non aromatic) cedar 1x2's. Everything else you see is spanish cedar, including the the wood on the sides of the freezer. I used spanish cedar veneer and glued it to the sides. The drawers were taken from a 50+ year old oak desk my buddy had sitting around he was getting rid of. I lined it with the spanish cedar veneer as well.

Thanks for all the kind words. It was a fun project.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't how much money you have in that but I have seen simular type humidors on ebay and they seem to comand a very nice price.

You might be able to turn a little profit on these if they aren't too much work.

Some of the ones I've seen have custom paint jobs with things like.. favorite team, nascar driver etc. I've also seen one that was divided with wine storage on half cigars on the other.

Very cool though, nice job.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

okierock said:


> I don't how much money you have in that but I have seen simular type humidors on ebay and they seem to comand a very nice price.
> 
> You might be able to turn a little profit on these if they aren't too much work.
> 
> ...


To be honest, minus the thermostat, i have less then $100 invested in the construction of it. Wasnt bad at all.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

troutbreath said:


> Very nice! Nice collection in the interior, too.





Blueface said:


> Very nice!!!
> Thanks for sharing.





dunng said:


> Very cool! :ss





Al_Samson said:


> wow, im jelous. thats some nice work, and some nice sticks :ss





pro2625 said:


> That is the coolest thing I have ever seen


 :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

followed a link over from another topic.
Thats a very nice unit you made there.
What did you end up doing to replace the oust fans?


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Your "Freezador" is remarkable!

The cigar box montage is a very nice touch as well :bowdown:


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

awsome job looks get and a great collection of cigars as well


----------



## accigar (Sep 19, 2006)

I love it too! It's amazing how fast you can run out of room in even the biggest Freezadors!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

That's friggin awesome.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet freezerdor.... i'm a newbi still but i'm just wondering if you can keep both regular cigars and flavored ones in something that big or would that be a problem? great work....


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Great setup! eace:


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats so awesome. I love looking at projects like that. It gives me hope. Ha.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That is absolutely UBER cool! I saw a similar project on youtube. Not sure if it's the same one.



kRaZe15 said:


> sweet freezerdor.... i'm a newbi still but i'm just wondering if you can keep both regular cigars and flavored ones in something that big or would that be a problem? great work....


No! They will still wreak havoc on your real cigars.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn Fine Sir! Damn Fine. :thumb: I wonder what kind of reaction I would get if I told my wife to empty the freezer? :rotfl: Probably :fish:


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

HAve an empty upright like that in the basement right now....may be starting a new project this weekend...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a dream come true! I don't thik there is a cigarman here who isn't envious. Good lookin'!


----------



## martinla (Jul 17, 2013)

Thats awesome, ive been thinking about doing this with my old college mini fridge.


----------

